# vi command, gnome auto



## freeErn (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello,  my first time on this forum. I have been having a difficult time doing after `# vi / etc/rc.conf`

I cannot arrow down past this "~" I cannot append any lines. Well I did install the gnome packages by 
`#  pkg_add -v -r gnome 2`
 but like I said I cannot enable and start gnome automatically. If anyone can help that would be great!

Thanks,


Ern


----------



## SirDice (Sep 28, 2012)

Basic VI commands


----------



## SNK (Sep 28, 2012)

That pkg_add should have failed?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 28, 2012)

Use ee(1) to edit the file if vi(1) is a bit too complicated


----------



## freeErn (Sep 29, 2012)

The SirDice, I was able to use the proper commands to append the line gnome_enable="YES" then :x exit and save. The GUI started after rebooting. Thanks again!


----------



## UNIXgod (Sep 29, 2012)

freeErn said:
			
		

> I cannot arrow down past this "~" I cannot append any lines.



If you install vim you can use vimtutor to teach you enough to edit the file

I wrote this for users wanting to know more about ex and power usage... It's meant to be read after vimtutor:
https://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=33412

There should be quick instructions on vi for beginners in the handbook or in the docs section of the main FreeBSD site.

Before you begin installing anything you need to take a step back and practice enough vi to edit a file. If that is not an option as it's been mentioned ee is on the system as a sort of hp-ux pico or nano style editor.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 29, 2012)

By the way you could start a service using onestart command instead of just start if  the service isn't enabled in rc.conf


----------



## freeErn (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks, quick question. What F key do I hit so Gnome does not start up and I can go to command line and install KDE packages or updates ?


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 29, 2012)

freeErn said:
			
		

> Thanks, quick question. What F key do I hit so Gnome does not start up and I can go to command line and install KDE packages or updates ?



Do you mean switching to another TTY? Usually you could use Alt+F1..F7. Or Ctrl+Alt+F1...F7, if you're trying to switch from X display.


----------

